# Confused about contacts on audio jacks.



## liltimmy (Feb 8, 2009)

On another topic I was told that:



DonaldG said:


> The jack that you have is a stereo one. The 'dual' contacts are two seperate contacts. In effect you have three contacts and must use the correct two.


Which concerns this image.










I therefore bought, to get around this issue, "3.5mm mono line socket":

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=1162&DOY=9m2

However, now that I've unscrewed it, I see that this also has the 'dual' contacts. 

Therefore my question is that I do not know the function of each contact, or whether because I bought a "mono" jack the dual short contacts have the same function?


----------

